

Some ideas to save the financial system from quants  - asmithmd1
http://takimag.com/article/standing_up_to_the_oligarchs

======
pasbesoin
I have _NO_ background as a basis for this, but I've idly speculated about the
following:

1) Put the markets (the trading boards) on a stepped clock, with relatively
large intervals with respect to processing speed.

2) For each interval, randomize the processing of queued work items (i.e.
orders).

I suppose regulations, or something, would be needed to bridle potentially
competitive trading opportunities (meaning, environments, including private,
off-board transactions).

